

Ask HN:  App that notifies you of HN Responses? - rcavezza

I want to get notified every time a post receives a comment or a comment gets a reply.  Is there "an app for that"?
======
jackolas
Yeah, Notifio + a client.

<http://blog.notifo.com/hacker-news-and-notifo> <http://notifo.com/hackernews>

------
rcavezza
Thanks! - testing notifo with this post.

